# What can I use instead of chickpeas?



## catty4667 (Jun 15, 2011)

I've found a recipe for a chicken tagine but it includes chickpeas which i do not like, is there anything else i would be able to use instead or should i just discount them?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2011)

I see that dish working with lentils.  I'd use lentils over other beans.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 15, 2011)

Although chickpeas are definitely the authentic choice, there's no point in using them if you don't like them.  Are there any other shell beans that you do like, like Kidney Beans, Northern White, etc., etc?  If so, just sub in one of those.  If not, leave them out if they're not a major component of the dish, but be sure to serve the dish over rice or something to add bulk.


----------



## betterthanabox (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm allergic to chic peas, so most times I use white beans in recipes that call for them.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------

